# Furries and Peta



## BackwardsButterfly (Oct 31, 2009)

Alright so, I'm not with Peta, and am in fact against Peta, though I've always wondered...

Furries with Peta or Against it?

Tell me your views, I'm extremely curious!! 





Also; I realise it's a stupid curiousity, but I just want to know what the majority is X3


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm Against PETA. Those S.O.Bs ruined alot of lives her in Newfoundland.


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 31, 2009)

Against PETA.  In favor of actual ethical and humane treatment of animals.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 31, 2009)

My view is I don't care about PETA, the tactics they use for animal rights does more damage than good, if they change the way they do things maybe then people would respect them.
Also I'm not a member or PETA.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 31, 2009)

PETA is fucking batshit.  Ugh.


----------



## BackwardsButterfly (Oct 31, 2009)

XD I'm loving this conversation already!


I recently watched a Documentary on Ingrid Newkirk; in her will she said that she wanted some of her body barbequed, jerkied, medically tested on and made into leather ... among other things that I can't remember


----------



## Ratte (Oct 31, 2009)

BackwardsButterfly said:


> XD I'm loving this conversation already!
> 
> 
> I recently watched a Documentary on Ingrid Newkirk; in her will she said that she wanted some of her body barbequed, jerkied, medically tested on and made into leather ... among other things that I can't remember



I read something about that.

YEAH LET'S BE THE ANIMAL'S MARTYR

Fucking lunatic.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 31, 2009)

Lol PETA is just a convaluted overgrown and overdone group of fanatics.


----------



## BackwardsButterfly (Oct 31, 2009)

Thoughts on the terrorist tactics they sometimes use?


----------



## lupineshadow (Oct 31, 2009)

peta is insane. I don't believe in human superiority and I support a certain level of vegetarianism if global warming turns out to be true (face it, I love meat too but there's too many effing cows). But Newkirk and her lot do to proper treatment of other species what the sick pedos in the "fandom" do to the rest of us.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 31, 2009)

BackwardsButterfly said:


> Thoughts on the terrorist tactics they sometimes use?


 as i said  Fanatics.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 31, 2009)

I hate PETA with every shred of my being.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 31, 2009)

BackwardsButterfly said:


> Thoughts on the terrorist tactics they sometimes use?



Capital punishment like with all other terroristic acts.

Just because you're a congregated group of nutsacks doesn't mean you get special treatment.

And for the love of [etc], stop filming the seal hunts and the skinning of tanukis.  It sucks.  We get it.  It's part of life.  Polar bears kill seals all the time.  So fucking what.

Also, the seals hunted are at least concern, so shut up.


----------



## pheonix (Oct 31, 2009)

PETA makes me laugh.


----------



## Telnac (Oct 31, 2009)

PETA murders kittens.  No, I don't mean "put down."  I mean murder, as in unlicensed people injecting an unknown amount of whatever into the animals to kill them... and then disposing the bodies away in a manner also inconsistent with the law.

And that's the least offensive thing they've done.

Everyone who supports PETA needs to be slapped with the giant, dead, stinking tuna of reality (which, of course, has corpse of a dolphin attached to it.)  Everyone in PETA needs to get a frontal lobotomy to bring their IQ up to 40 and make them a semi-functioning member of society.  The assholes who actually run PETA need to take a weight-adjusted dose of the same medicine they like to give kittens.  As for their bodies... what bodies?  All I see is another mysterious small mound of fresh dirt, right next to this giant oven that we have for no good reason.


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 31, 2009)

BackwardsButterfly said:


> Thoughts on the terrorist tactics they sometimes use?



My shoulder devil wishes them a rather violent taste of their own medicine.  My conscience can't wait until they're classified as a terrorist organization and prosecuted as such.


----------



## Pomponio (Oct 31, 2009)

lupineshadow said:


> But Newkirk and her lot do to proper treatment of other species what the sick pedos in the "fandom" do to the rest of us.


 Pedos AND zoos.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 31, 2009)

Telnac said:


> PETA murders kittens.  No, I don't mean "put down."  I mean murder, as in unlicensed people injecting an unknown amount of whatever into the animals to kill them... and then disposing the bodies away in a manner also inconsistent with the law.
> 
> And that's the least offensive thing they've done.
> 
> Everyone who supports PETA needs to be slapped with the giant, dead, stinking tuna of reality (which, of course, has corpse of a dolphin attached to it.)  Everyone in PETA needs to get a frontal lobotomy to bring their IQ up to 40 and make them a semi-functioning member of society.  The assholes who actually run PETA need to take a weight-adjusted dose of the same medicine they like to give kittens.  As for their bodies... what bodies?  All I see is another mysterious small mound of fresh dirt, right next to this giant oven that we have for no good reason.



Tcha...you're too nice.

Every PETA follower only deserves one thing. Mandatory Castration. If I had my way I'd show them a holocaust on a effin plate. I'd serve them up to all those lions and tigers they bitch about wanting to be free. Along with those other predators that end up in captivity because they are handi-capped/cannot survive in the wild anymore.

A person is no longer a person when they join that group. It's one thing that will make me auto refuse to associate/be friends or even nice to a person. Join PETA or meet me as already part of it? That's auto shit list, right there. Sometimes I'll try to rationalize a person to leave PETA...but seriously PETA = fail


----------



## BackwardsButterfly (Oct 31, 2009)

I had a friend who was a peta person . She showed me a bunch of peta vids of chickens being killed and cows being killed when I said I was going to go make myself a hamburger.

When I came back, I informed her that with the right seasoning I'd probably eat a human being e3e whoo cannibalism... though I was being sarcastic and she ignored me for it, yay


----------



## Ratte (Oct 31, 2009)

This thread makes me hungry for a big heaping plate of dead animal muscle tissue.

Fuck PETA.


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm liking this thread so far.  >=]


----------



## Telnac (Oct 31, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Tcha...you're too nice.
> 
> Every PETA follower only deserves one thing. Mandatory Castration. If I had my way I'd show them a holocaust on a effin plate. I'd serve them up to all those lions and tigers they bitch about wanting to be free. Along with those other predators that end up in captivity because they are handi-capped/cannot survive in the wild anymore.


You're right; my bad.  I'm being entirely too lenient.


----------



## Linzys (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't like PETA. >:


----------



## BackwardsButterfly (Oct 31, 2009)

So glad I brought all of this up XD this is so fucking amusing.


Ratte, what say you go buy us a cow, we'll kill it and prep the steaks ourselves; I like mine Rare-Mediumish >:3 you?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 31, 2009)

Telnac said:


> You're right; my bad.  I'm being entirely too lenient.



When you have PETA goons lurking in your neck of the woods like a Plague, you tend to lose any such notion of mercy or kindness or leniency to that scum.

EDIT: The horrors they do...it's incomprehensible that they claim to care about animals when they do them so much harm...an animal in their hands...is a dead one for the most part. That's why they've hit the 97% kill rate. But they've done other things...vile things. Kidnapping, or attempted kidnapping of people's pets from back yards or vet's offices. Funding domestic terrorists in alliance with ALF. Brainwashing children into retarded cult-ist like followers. Using shock tactics to get their way. Planting moles to create fake evidence. Taking healthy animals and killing them so they can use the bloody body for a photo-shoot (because killing a fox is totally okay, it'll be a martyr for their own kind)...it goes on and on and on. Interfering with animal cruelty investigations, breaking in or attempting to break into areas that hold wild-life in process of rehabilitation. Spreading lies and rumors regarding foods and other things. Breaking copy-rights to make shitty games as propaganda. 

They are a cancer that is killing animal rights. A tumor in the Tidewater Area. An embarrassment to all who call themselves human. Also Ingrid Newkirk always has sand in her vagina.


----------



## Mako (Oct 31, 2009)

PETA is a terrible organization.  Seriously.


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 31, 2009)

BackwardsButterfly said:


> So glad I brought all of this up XD this is so fucking amusing.



Aye.  They wouldn't really have a problem if they actually were in favor of the ethical treatment of animals, instead of fueling their own ethical bankruptcy with grabs at money and power.


----------



## Neighboursfiends (Oct 31, 2009)

I heard some thing about peta but I cant not ask


----------



## BackwardsButterfly (Oct 31, 2009)

Neighboursfiends said:


> I heard some thing about peta but I cant not ask


 Can't not or cannot? Ask away!!


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 31, 2009)

If I see any PETA S.O.Bs around my town. me and me friends/most of the people who live in the town will get read of them fast.


----------



## Neighboursfiends (Oct 31, 2009)

sorry but my English is a little bad


----------



## BackwardsButterfly (Oct 31, 2009)

There shold be a new reality show where Peta people are sent to a small village in Africa or somewhere where you HAVE to hunt, kill and the like to eat.... call it THE ULTIMATE SURVIVOR x3


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 31, 2009)

BackwardsButterfly said:


> There shold be a new reality show where Peta people are sent to a small village in Africa or somewhere where you HAVE to hunt, kill and the like to eat.... call it THE ULTIMATE SURVIVOR x3



XD that would be awesome


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 31, 2009)

SURVIVOR: Kalahari


----------



## BackwardsButterfly (Oct 31, 2009)

Ahahaha, I have the urge to draw that and let it be banner for discussion X3


Funny thing is, they'd probably try to save the animals by killing them :eyeroll: 'I LOVE YOU MISTER LION *stabby stab*' pfff, fuck that..


----------



## Moxie Sideshow (Oct 31, 2009)

PETA makes it difficult to get people to take genuinely ethical treatment of animals seriously.


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 31, 2009)

O I just remaindered some of my friends did a spoof on PETA. I think its still on youtube. Anyone want to see it?


----------



## lupineshadow (Oct 31, 2009)

^Yep. 

Another thing that is somewhat relevant- these people take it too far at their base philosophy. "Oh no I couldn't kill another animal if I was starving". Bullshit. Let me put you in that situation and see what you would do. BUT. I do not use the usual argument here- I have no more loyalty to humans than any other species, so if I was starving I'd just as easily eat a human if there was nothing else. If it was my friend or something? No. But neither would I eat a dog who I actually cared about.


----------



## BackwardsButterfly (Oct 31, 2009)

Well- I don't like how racist they are towards chinese and koreans. Asians have been eating dogs, cats, chickens, ducks, cows and a list of other things for CENTURIES, and from my understanding make them taste fuckin' amazing...

So, as long as it wasn't my pet, I'd probably try it (and maybe feel guilty about it later)


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 31, 2009)

Ok I found it. keep in mind this video is about 3 years old (I think) and also they have a NL accent. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7BJZRPO4d6g


----------



## Telnac (Oct 31, 2009)

lupineshadow said:


> ^Yep.
> 
> Another thing that is somewhat relevant- these people take it too far at their base philosophy. "Oh no I couldn't kill another animal if I was starving". Bullshit. Let me put you in that situation and see what you would do. BUT. I do not use the usual argument here- I have no more loyalty to humans than any other species, so if I was starving I'd just as easily eat a human if there was nothing else. If it was my friend or something? No. But neither would I eat a dog who I actually cared about.


I dunno; I'd eat my best friend's corpse if we were trapped somewhere & he died of starvation.  I wouldn't MURDER him, hell no!  But if he's already dead, I have the choice of respecting his body & dying myself in the next day or two... or giving myself one last chance at survival.

Given that choice... *nom* *nom* *nom*


----------



## lupineshadow (Oct 31, 2009)

Of course I meant the act of killing, if it's already dead I couldn't care less- would be a bit harder to do of course though.


----------



## Bobmuffins (Oct 31, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> Against PETA.  In favor of actual ethical and humane treatment of animals.


Pretty much this.


----------



## onewingedweasel (Oct 31, 2009)

hate peta.   also for actual humane treatment of animals
i eat meat. i own fur.
but i dont believe in animal Abuse. To me there is a clear line between abusing an animal and killing it for food, clothing, or medical testing.
Peta does so much more harm than good and gives a bad name to people in favor of real ethical treatment of animals.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 31, 2009)

It's not a simple for or against.
But because I'm a weenie-head I voted "With." Also, I got some cool teeth as opposed to a hairlip in my choice, so that's pretty sweet.


----------



## Azure (Oct 31, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> It's not a simple for or against.
> But because I'm a weenie-head I voted "With." Also, I got some cool teeth as opposed to a hairlip in my choice, so that's pretty sweet.


Ya, you're a pussy.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 31, 2009)

I am against PETA.  They are too dumb to save animals.  

-goes off to eat a seakitten-


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 31, 2009)

Human life has been and will allways be deemed more valuble then other life. Why? We  are human,


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 31, 2009)

WTZOMFG is Peta?
Is it like: Phantasmagoria equals touhou asians?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't have a problem with people being concerned over the well-being of animals.

I *DO* have a problem when they're going to use physical tactics to try and force their bullshit on me.

Yell at me for eating my burger or wearing my rabbit fur coat. I won't care. But the second you try to physically do anything to me, I'm knocking you to the ground and stomping all your damn teeth out of your mouth. And probably breaking your fingers.

Jail? Psh. I don't give a rat's ass. I'm sure I could get a plea for self-defense anyway.

Thankfully (for their sake) I haven't run into one of these zealous morons in person that was willing to do anything beyond telling me _"That's mean."_

And I hate the hypocrisy that goes along with it, too. 
Very much so. 
The _"ethical treatment of animals"_ ISN'T FUCKING KILLING THEM FOR SHOCK VALUE, GOD DAMNIT.
Fucking people and their moronic bullshit.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Oct 31, 2009)

PETA's just a retarded terrorist organisation.


----------



## Brazen (Oct 31, 2009)

You guys should stop bawwing about how bad PETA is and instead just buy this shirt http://www.zazzle.co.uk/for_every_animal_you_dont_eat_tshirt-235115879782374370
That's what I did.


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 31, 2009)

Obviously against PETA, due to their questionable behavior and antics that I have heard and saw (P&T's Bullshit, news clippings, etc). The biggest hypocrisy upon them is that the head spokesman needs insulin, which contains animal products!


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Oct 31, 2009)

Insulin isn't made from animals any more, actually. It's produced by genetically-engineered bacteria, and was the first genetically-modified organism.


----------



## the_donut_master (Oct 31, 2009)

Mmmm... I'm in the grey area, I eat animals


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 31, 2009)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> Insulin isn't made from animals any more, actually. It's produced by genetically-engineered bacteria, and was the first genetically-modified organism.



Mmm...where did you get that info from? The word 'bacteria' isn't in the article at all (Yes, I wiki'd the word).

Anyhow, PETA should be classified as a terrorist organization.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Oct 31, 2009)

I just know things  But yeah, the wikipedia entry doesn't have it on the insulin page.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Recombinant_DNA#Synthetic_insulin_production_using_recombinant_DNA

http://74.125.93.132/search?q=cache...ria&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=za&client=firefox-a


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 31, 2009)

Brazen said:


> You guys should stop bawwing about how bad PETA is and instead just buy this shirt http://www.zazzle.co.uk/for_every_animal_you_dont_eat_tshirt-235115879782374370
> That's what I did.



Too bland.  The bacon necktie is more awesome.  :3


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Oct 31, 2009)

Peta's a group of hypocritical dipshits that don't know anything about history or fact.



TheNewfie said:


> I'm Against PETA. Those S.O.Bs ruined alot of lives her in Newfoundland.



If I may ask, what did they do?  I'm not calling you out, I'm just curious.


----------



## DJLab (Oct 31, 2009)

*eating a burger*
Wah 'bout PETA?


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 31, 2009)

BackwardsButterfly said:


> So glad I brought all of this up XD this is so fucking amusing.
> 
> 
> Ratte, what say you go buy us a cow, we'll kill it and prep the steaks ourselves; I like mine Rare-Mediumish >:3 you?



same here...oh and medium rare...with extra meat! but seriously they are the worst animal group. They want all of us to be vegans and such. I know some people who are vegans and they don't really look that healthy..that and they have to take all this vitamin medication cause they refuse to eat an egg and other food.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 31, 2009)

hey man
petas relay bad for tehic ws against niamnals

for eveyr animal poeta dont eat im eating 1292390387308721903854710398703857

lol


----------



## Ratte (Oct 31, 2009)

BackwardsButterfly said:


> So glad I brought all of this up XD this is so fucking amusing.
> 
> 
> Ratte, what say you go buy us a cow, we'll kill it and prep the steaks ourselves; I like mine Rare-Mediumish >:3 you?



As long as it's done in the goriest way imaginable.

Gotta compete with PETA's methods, you know.


----------



## Miles_Rose (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't like Peta at all. Bunch of Hypocritacal sonsabitches that want me to stop eating meat. I like my burgers -W- But I have yet to figure out PETA2.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm VERY against PETA. They keep trying to pass laws with the eventual end goal in mind of ending all dog ownership.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 31, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I'm VERY against PETA. They keep trying to pass laws with the eventual end goal in mind of ending all dog ownership.



Eh.
But a lot of PETA is pet owners, so ultimately that's not going to happen.
Its just them trying to push into people's brains as hard as they can that they should consider the relationships they have with animals.

But I can understand why its off-putting to people.

I mean, just listen to Vegan Freaks once and you'll probably want to kill vegans with a shovel.

Ultimately my opinion with PETA is that its a great animal rights networking group, but because of that they have to have ridiculously strong rhetoric, but most of what they provide is resource reallocation for smaller groups that can't raise money, they provide a place for people with strong ideals and morals about animal rights to yell and scream about it, they give local groups with similar goals and ideals a place to set up collective protests and pickets, they give advice for setting up said protests and pickets (which is a lot more difficult than it probably sounds to anyone who hasn't helped set one up) and they also make hella fun flash games woop woop

They've done some horrendous things, and they've done some excellent things. I think the excellent things they've done and the services they continue to provide (not to mention the money they dole out from animal rights heads) is really more helpful to the cause than the harm they've put into the system. Also, even if you don't totally love them (which I see is obvious in American society), there aren't any alternatives for the networking and grant services they provide - so we're kind of stuck with them.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 31, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Eh.
> But a lot of PETA is pet owners, so ultimately that's not going to happen.
> Its just them trying to push into people's brains as hard as they can that they should consider the relationships they have with animals.
> 
> ...



I never could understand pet owners supported PETA. Then again they don't exactly have an enlightened view of what PETA really is and or stands for. Keep in mind this is the same group that calls eating meat murder. Or that what happens to chickens is a holocaust on your place (their view).

But as per PETA's terrorism, they support ALF. They are an enabler of some of the ALF members. They will if they think they can get away with it attempt to break into vet places (ask Zeke about this one), to steal the animals that are in the process of being healed.

They will instruct child members to kidnap animals from people's back-yards with justification that they are living lives of slavery, and then of course the nutjobs turn around and take those animals the kids kidnap for them, and put them down.

There is something seriously fucked up with that mentality. "Oh animals are slaves, so we need to liberate them and then murder them." By their logic what they do is murder but they don't call it that. It's only murder when other groups that are not them, put animals down.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 31, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> I never could understand pet owners supported PETA. Then again they don't exactly have an enlightened view of what PETA really is and or stands for. Keep in mind this is the same group that calls eating meat murder. Or that what happens to chickens is a holocaust on your place (their view).
> 
> But as per PETA's terrorism, they support ALF. They are an enabler of some of the ALF members. They will if they think they can get away with it attempt to break into vet places (ask Zeke about this one), to steal the animals that are in the process of being healed.
> 
> ...



I think you and I have talked this out quite a bit, but ultimately, I'm just going to let this sit (people can look up how much was actually given to support ALF if they want, I honestly don't consider it to be much nor in the halcyon days of ALF bombings). Because for as much as I think PETA is really useful for what they do, I wish there was some kind of alternative to the system.

In the end, though, you have people that feel very strongly about issues and there is virtually nothing you can do to deter them from doing unacceptable or damaging things to other individuals. I don't think all of this is PETA's fault, and amongst animal welfare groups there is quite a bit of violent intent (and I think this is a reflection of the overall feelings in our society).

Furthermore, as I said before strong rhetoric is required for such a massive networking group that deals with people that might have strong swings back and forth.

But I think you should post, or quote re-post all the bad experiences you had with PETA for posterity.

You have massively important valid concerns with PETA, but I get the strong sensation that half of this thread is laden with retards that just love to make noise. And god, I genuinely wouldn't mind some serious posts in a thread that is supposed to be asking a serious question: how do you feel about a humongous organization that deals with most of the US's animal rights welfare projects (and now, arguably, further into Europe and Asia)?

Edit: I just realized that I was editing the post when you responded to me the first time - so yeah.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 31, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Eh.
> But a lot of PETA is pet owners, so ultimately that's not going to happen.
> Its just them trying to push into people's brains as hard as they can that they should consider the relationships they have with animals.
> 
> ...



First of all, what Trpdwarf said.

Second, on the dog forum that I frequent, we're CONSTANTLY having to sign petitions to prevent all of the crazy laws that PETA is proposing. I remember one petition was about breeding dogs, and how it would be illegal to own an intact dog without having a breeding license or else they can take the dog from you, and if you own more than a certain number of dogs (3 or 5, I can't remember) you have to try to get certified as some sort of breeding kennel _business_, with regulations on kennels and stuff. Which is ridiculous. Not everyone with an intact dog is a breeder. And responsible breeders aren't a business like puppy mills, and LOTS of them have more than 5 dogs. It's placing all sorts of limitations of responsible dog owners and ethical breeders, while promoting the hell out of Puppy Mills.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 31, 2009)

Nargle said:


> First of all, what Trpdwarf said.
> 
> Second, on the dog forum that I frequent, we're CONSTANTLY having to sign petitions to prevent all of the crazy laws that PETA is proposing. I remember one petition was about breeding dogs, and how it would be illegal to own an intact dog without having a breeding license or else they can take the dog from you, and if you own more than a certain number of dogs (3 or 5, I can't remember) you have to try to get certified as some sort of breeding kennel _business_, with regulations on kennels and stuff. Which is ridiculous. Not everyone with an intact dog is a breeder. And responsible breeders aren't a business like puppy mills, and LOTS of them have more than 5 dogs. It's placing all sorts of limitations of responsible dog owners and ethical breeders, while promoting the hell out of Puppy Mills.



Well, here's just a simple counter-question: for as much money as PETA has, how much are they allocating to this?
And how much energy are you allocating to it?

PETA's job is to make a big noise, because people with very strong feelings are more likely to give large quantities of money to see something off that they believe in. By making a big noise about pets and pet welfare (which doesn't need to be that strong or critical - ie: political party bases) you will get a large quantity of money from those people.

And its relatively simple with PETA's networking abilities to get the credit from welfare groups that have certain ideals. Most of PETA's petitions and arguments for changes in laws come verbatim from smaller organizations it networks with. It works out for the smaller organization because their plea is heard, and PETA can take the money in and redistribute it through grants.

But yeah. I'm honestly asking, not laying a trap, because the pet legislation issues are ones that I only have marginal knowledge of.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 31, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Well, here's just a simple counter-question: for as much money as PETA has, how much are they allocating to this?
> And how much energy are you allocating to it?
> 
> PETA's job is to make a big noise, because people with very strong feelings are more likely to give large quantities of money to see something off that they believe in. By making a big noise about pets and pet welfare (which doesn't need to be that strong or critical - ie: political party bases) you will get a large quantity of money from those people.
> ...



I do whatever I can to try to help prevent PETA from restricting pet ownership. Mostly in the form of petitions and spreading information to new people. PETA does_ not_ have pets' best interest in mind. If it were up to PETA, dogs would be all spayed and neutered, and they would all live out in the wild as strays, being "free."

All I know about PETA is their stance regarding pet ownership, so that's the only thing I'm basing it off of. I have no idea about meat or farms or whatever.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 31, 2009)

Thank the Giant Fluffy Kitten in the Sky that so many of you agree that PETa need to shove a lethal injection where the dog won't lick.

...

Anyway, they're bastards and just days ago I recieved an "urgent" chain mail from my friends about "helping" PETa.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 31, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Thank the Giant Fluffy Kitten in the Sky that so many of you agree that PETa need to shove a lethal injection where the dog won't lick.
> 
> ...
> 
> Anyway, they're bastards and just days ago I recieved an "urgent" chain mail from my friends about "helping" PETa.



1. I thank every day for proles and their rhetoric without them society wouldn't be a torrential mass of gyrating and pointless masturbation.
2. lol


----------



## Geek (Oct 31, 2009)

PETA is a PITA.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 31, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> I think you and I have talked this out quite a bit, but ultimately, I'm just going to let this sit (people can look up how much was actually given to support ALF if they want, I honestly don't consider it to be much nor in the halcyon days of ALF bombings). Because for as much as I think PETA is really useful for what they do, I wish there was some kind of alternative to the system.
> 
> In the end, though, you have people that feel very strongly about issues and there is virtually nothing you can do to deter them from doing unacceptable or damaging things to other individuals. I don't think all of this is PETA's fault, and amongst animal welfare groups there is quite a bit of violent intent (and I think this is a reflection of the overall feelings in our society).
> 
> ...



They are not useful for anything anymore. They might pretend to do something about a lot of things but for every pretend attempt their goons are out getting in the way of real honest work to help improve the lot for animals.

They are the reason so many organizations don't get taken seriously. It's hard to get people to pay attention even if you are a good organization when so many had such a bad taste left in their mouths for PETA and their affiliates.

Ah, I remember the old point of contention but I stand by what I said. Ingrid Newkirk and her gang sent money to ALF people, who turned out and fire bombed more places, got caught but never brought up PETA and the usual "Lending" that never needed to be paid back.

As far as I know they were given the title "Domestic Terrorists" but FBI investiged, dropped it, but still watches them. This is partially why they've had to clean up part of their...is because they are being watched.

They are still slime though. Why not bring up my past experiences.

I've caught kids that were part of the PETA youth group in my area attempting to steal people's pets. I know that they still to this day attempt to fear people into following their whim. This includes targeting children with lies and misinformation coupled with horrific doctored or set up pictures of maimed/bloody animals.

I used to know a person who was on the inside of PETA, and the deeper she went into the group the more she hated it. When they asked her to kill and skin a fox they somehow got their hands on so the body could be used for an ad campaign, she refused. It was then she finally got fed up. She attempted to do a lot of undercover video/audo recording, got caught, and then fled the area.

She knew Ingrid personally. From what she and a few others I have talked to who are ex-PETA members, Ingrid Newkirk is a meglomaniac. She has an ego that would put Sephiroth to shame. She will willingly lie through her teeth if it means getting media attention, or getting what she wants. Her CEO is a hypocrite who opposes animal testing, but is Diabetic, and needs things that were only developed by animal testing.

Back to Ingrid though...she' pure rotten trash. You don't want to be under her unless you like sucking up to pure evil. She doesn't really care about animals. She's a press slut and all she cares about is attention and the feeling of power she gets from black-mailing people, and or having an entire slavish organization willing to kiss up to her.

She's the head, her vagina the teeth of a snake. The body, which is the organization does some pretty nasty things on their own. I remember there was this case of horse abuse that got long drawn out because PETA members interfered with the investigation. If you understand this subject, those of you who do, when people are caught starving horses (as an example) a warning is given out usually for the owner to change and feed the animal properly. When the warning is ignored it gets filed away as evidence of animal cruelty.

PETA was told to not enter the premises, and to not feed the horses because it would intefere with investigation. They have to give the owner a chance to amend things. When the owner does not, the refusal becomes evidence of animal cruelty, and grounds for taking the animals. The animals began to be fed, but the tracks of the vehecile that was coming up to drop off food at night, was not the tracks of the owner's vehicle.

So Animal control had to work with the Police to block vehciles coming by and dropping off feed, in order to follow through with the investigation. They caught a PETA van attempting to come near the area where the property with the horses were on, carrying hay, were told they couldn't do that...and PETA left. If they threw a bitch fit that would have been good grounds to prosecute the members for what can be considered tampering with Evidence. That's a felony there. Then again it's almost a wasted effort to try to prosecute (they could have prosecuted when the van showed up) but PETA has a shit load of Lawyers that do good at bailing members out no matter how obvious is it they did something against the law.

Another more documented case is how two PETA members tried to kidnap a sherriff's hunting dog. That made news around here. In that county dogs are allowed to run free, but they have to have a tracking collar. The dog they kinapped had a tracking collar, and PETA removed it. which right there can be a felony. PETA called in lawyers and they were able to BS their way out of it.

PETA members were also caught dumping animals they killed in their van in regular dumsters which is a crime because it's improper dumping of animals. It became news because people recongized the animals dumped. PETA had went to a woman who put money in to get a litter of kittens she found ready for adoption, and PETA offered to put the kittens through their adoption service. PETA also took a few dogs off the hands of an animal sheltor, these were dogs marked as good for adoption, and were also supposed to go through the PETA adoption center.

People were outraged because after the animals were taken into the PETA van, the PETA members killed them inside. These animals were good to go for adoption and the members lied to get their hands on the animals. PETA rarely adopts animals out because their policies go against animal ownership.

They attempt to remedy this reality in the eye of the public by putting money towards animal sheltors, but it's nothing more than a bribe to try to make the public look the other way when they do bull-shit. Especially like what happened where I used to work.

We have a stranding center in the place I used to work, and it used to be we didn't have to worry too much about security. No one knew where it was except those who work here, and so forth and so on. There was a lock on the main gate, but it had a code.

PETA got their hands somehow on the code for the lock and broke in a few years back. I don't know what came of that other than they changed how the stranding center faciluty operates and it's security.

Also PETA has a huge beef with the place I used to work at. They think those animals should be dead. The animals, most of them, in the exhibits are animals that due to either a man made accident, or something in nature, cannot live on their own. They would die. So they are given the best care possible to live out their years, and act as living ambassadors of their kind.

PETA will NOT hesitate to criticize the good work they do at the place I used to work..it makes my blood boil that they think they have any standing to criticize us, the ones who do make a difference.

I also know that PETA likes to plant moles in different areas. If PETA has videos of animal cruelty in places like chicken farms...don't take it too seriously. Chances are that's a PETA member setting it up to make groups look bad. Chances are a PETA member is riling people up to try to get them to do something they normally would not do. PETA will not hesitate to tell a bare faced lie, if they think you will buy into it hook, line, and sinker.

That's only a beginning of my bad experiences with those fucked up bastards.

You can take this with a grain of salt people. You might not put much into because much of this is personal experience, from back when I was interested in figuring out what they do on the inside by rallying PETA members to go Anti PETA. These are my personal experiences. I am unlucky that I live in a place where their headquarters are not too far. Plush head-quarters BTW. A nice pretty building on the ocean-front.

My thing is, if you care animals, turn your back on PETA. There are plenty of better organizations to go to that could instigate more real change if they had more people.


----------



## Geek (Oct 31, 2009)

PETA is against raising animals for any reason, not just food. They're even against simply owning pets and i don't like it.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 31, 2009)

The nutters and radical elements in PETA, I hate with a passion.  The more normal folks, I don't always see eye to eye with them, but I have no major gripe with them.  As long as they don't interfere with my life or the life of my cat.


----------



## Geek (Oct 31, 2009)

The PETA I belong to is "People Eating Tasty Animals".


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 31, 2009)

Geek said:


> The PETA I belong to is "People Eating Tasty Animals".



I call it "People Embarrassing the Tidewater Area."

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=43542
Remember this gem, friends? The one where they sent something to Uncle Kage of Anthrocon?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 31, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> People were outraged because after the animals were taken into the PETA van, the PETA members killed them inside. These animals were good to go for adoption and the members lied to get their hands on the animals. PETA rarely adopts animals out because their policies go against animal ownership.



(Good post)

This is one of the worse things I've heard about them. It almost bothers me more than harassing lab workers etc. because of the sheer ignorance and hypocrisy behind it.

Dogs and cats are pets. They are pretty much the only animals that "need" to be cared for with humans as their family/pack. To do such a thing to healthy animals that would probably have had the _best lives_ any animal could have is just...Well.

And that viewpoint means they would have ALL pet dogs killed? Millions and millions of animals slaughtered, though setting them "free" would be worse for pretty much all wild critters, cause car accidents, spread disease etc...


----------



## Jelly (Oct 31, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> (Good post)
> 
> This is one of the worse things I've heard about them. It almost bothers me more than harassing lab workers etc. because of the sheer ignorance and hypocrisy behind it.
> 
> ...



No. It would just mean you would stop breeding them (spaying as many as you effectively can).
Dogs don't poop other dogs.

And what's the hypocrisy?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 31, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> No. It would just mean you would stop breeding them.
> Dogs don't poop other dogs.



I don't get where you're coming from?

Most doggie owners don't breed dogs.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 31, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> I don't get where you're coming from?
> 
> Most doggie owners don't breed dogs.



Yeah.
You're not making any sense.
Ending an entire species is as simple as controlling their reproductive rights and cutting them down to effectively nothing through spaying as many as you can.

That would simply mean that over the course of a few generations dogs would eventually become extinct (or rather extirpated, because I doubt they're going to get Canaani dogs from Bedouins or snow dogs from Inuit/Aleuts)

I doubt they would just be like "lets senselessly kill all of them/let them run loose (uh)." You're just strawmanning them.
I don't know why, though, there are legitimate concerns to have about them.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 31, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> (Good post)
> 
> This is one of the worse things I've heard about them. It almost bothers me more than harassing lab workers etc. because of the sheer ignorance and hypocrisy behind it.
> 
> ...



Thanks for reading it. It's been a while since I typed a Tl;dr.

It's not just PETA members who are ignorant. You wouldn't believe how ignorant the common public is. I shocked one of my class-mates who didn't believe me about the whole 97% kill rate till I pointed her to the latest tax  return thingy.

Then again...that was the last one. I think there should be a new one by now...I've got to check to see if the stat went up. Although it's a no brainier, it always goes up with every new form.

Uh, cats can be socially defendant on humans, and or food defendant. But if a cat ends up in the wild young enough, he or she can learn to hunt and survive, because cats still have most of their instincts intact. Sometimes even older ones can adapt to being back out in the wild again, or at least outside with no people.

But then again some don't. There is this handsome male cat that I am certain had a home at one point but was abandoned. Now he adopted my house's porch and yard, and we feed him. Before he was dangerously thin. After we started feeding him he filled out back to a normal weight. He doesn't seem to be up to hunting for himself. So he's an example of a cat that can't adapt.

Dogs on the other hand, not so much. And yes, they would rather see all dogs die, than live as animal companions (AKA pets) to people. Their justification is better off dead than a "slave" to the human race. It's pretty BS. Yes many dogs every year end up severely hurt or dead by humans, who keep them as pets. But so many more are treated right, and live lives where all their needs are taken care of, food needs, social needs, exercise needs..ect. PETA doesn't buy it. They think a dog that is obvious content is actually suffering somehow.

Better off dead...in their mind. It makes me sick. They might kill some of them if they got their way but the rest would die by starvation after being let to run loose.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 31, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Yeah.
> You're not making any sense.
> Ending an entire species is as simple as controlling their reproductive rights and cutting them down to effectively nothing through spaying as many as you can.
> 
> ...



Oh, alright. 
Controlling/limiting the breeding of dogs makes more sense, but if they have euthanised healthy animals in the past which they could have just spayed, then they sure aren't acting out on logic. 

There have been a group of idiots who released fur farm mink all over the countryside. Mink are aggressive bastards and kill pretty much everything. I don't know if they were PETa, but it's the same mindset.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 31, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Dogs on the other hand, not so much. And yes, they would rather see all dogs die, than live as animal companions (AKA pets) to people. Their justification is better off dead than a "slave" to the human race. It's pretty BS. Yes many dogs every year end up severely hurt or dead by humans, who keep them as pets. But so many more are treated right, and live lives where all their needs are taken care of, food needs, social needs, excersice needs..ect. PETA doesn't buy it. They think a dog that is obvious content is actually suffering somehow.



I know a number of PETA members that don't think that.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 31, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Yeah.
> You're not making any sense.
> Ending an entire species is as simple as controlling their reproductive rights and cutting them down to effectively nothing through spaying as many as you can.
> 
> ...



What they want is for all animals to run free untouched by humanity. But in wanting that they push for what is going to end up extinction of many species. That's fucked up. They don't understand anything about anything.

ALSO: they already senselessly kill animals they get their hands on. They already advocate freeing all animals in zoos and stuff.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 31, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> I know a number of PETA members that don't think that.



I don't care what a few individuals think. I'm talking about PETA as a collective. If the collective gets their way the few that don't think that way...their views mean nothing.

At the end of the day the head cunt has her say and if you don't obey...you're not part of PETA anymore.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 31, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> I don't care what a few individuals think. I'm talking about PETA as a collective. If the collective gets their way the few that don't think that way...their views mean nothing.



That's a really naive and absolutist way of thinking of things.
I don't know what else to tell you.

You can't judge the whole of PETA on a few cells, because its not a unicellular organization.
You certainly can't judge affiliation with any group in this manner.

And as I said prior, there are a number of groups affiliated with PETA out of necessity to their organization and furthering their cause that don't hold strong links with PETA proper.

If you want PETA to die so badly, the minority opinion should become of high note, because that's what causes the composition of an organization to change.

Simply highlighting the negative action of a FEW CELLS (which I find to be a really butt-fucking-ugly irony) is not even a way to judge the majority of PETA as is.

You only know the composition of an organization based on its individuals.

whatever


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 31, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> That's a really naive and absolutist way of thinking of things.
> I don't know what else to tell you.
> 
> You can't judge the whole of PETA on a few cells, because its not a unicellular organization.
> ...



You don't have those fuckers live in your back-yard so you're free to be the naive one and try to find the good that isn't there. It's gone. Get over it.

For the people who are part of that group, maybe some of them don't side with major known PETA ideals. But there is NO JUSTIFICATION WHAT SO EVER JOINING THAT GROUP IF YOU CARE ABOUT ANIMALS.

You are an enabler for wasting your time on such a pathetic group of sub-human filth. There are too many good organizations to donate your money and time to, for you to join PETA and say "Well I know they have some nasty view points and do some nasty things but I'm not that way, so don't judge me!".

If you are part of PETA you are no longer human. Yes that's cold but I don't care.

I have spent time and energy with animal positive groups. Meaning it's for animals. To help them. I always take the time to sit and research what is going on. To know that my time there which may help one aspect is not in turn enabling something nasty and dirty and wrong.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 31, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> You don't have those fuckers live in your back-yard so you're free to be the naive one and try to find the good that isn't there. It's gone. Get over it.
> 
> For the people who are part of that group, maybe some of them don't side with major known PETA ideals. But there is NO JUSTIFICATION WHAT SO EVER JOINING THAT GROUP IF YOU CARE ABOUT ANIMALS.
> 
> You are an enabler for wasting your time on such a pathetic group of sub-human filth. There are too many good organizations to donate your money and time to, for you to join PETA and say "Well I know they have some nasty view points and do some nasty things but I'm not that way, so don't judge me!".



Okay.
Well, like I said: groups don't have a homeostatic composition.
That's something you're going to have to deal with.

There are plenty of groups I disagree with, that do horrible things, but have members I can accept.

There is good, as unfortunate as that may be in your absolutist world, in most groups even if they are negatively affiliated against the main culture.

Plus, they help set up a number of pickets in my area.
So, that's really helpful of them for me.
But I don't discount them as a negative presence in your area.

Maybe I'm naive of being trpd, but I sure as hell know what its like to jelly.
And the unfortunate fact is: there's no way to deny that you and I have different experiences of the same organization and that results vary by where you are.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 31, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Okay.
> Well, like I said: groups don't have a homeostatic composition.
> That's something you're going to have to deal with.
> 
> ...



I'm only absolutist towards PETA and practicing zoophiles, if it makes you feel better about me.

If I may point out, many of the long distance "PETA members" are clueless about what PETA actually does...or willfully ignorant.


----------



## kachasama (Oct 31, 2009)

Yeah, i'm against Peta because they are kinda over the top...


----------



## BackwardsButterfly (Oct 31, 2009)

Also: WOOOH! MEATLOCKERS! I saw another documentary featuring Ingrid Newkirk and she 'rescued' a dog from a dog house in the back of someone's trailer...took it back to Peta HQ and uthenised it :3 I felt bad for the dog cause he looked pretty well fed and cared for..

What I think is hilarious is despite all the cruelty that there is in the world (towards people AND animals alike) that there are actually a grand many people who own pets who spoil them rotten. Take me for example: I own a small dog and two cats (my mom owns four cats). Despite the cats being outside cats (because I live with my grandmother and she's a phobe) they're very well cared for. We bought them an insulated dog house for them to sleep in when the weather gets cold. My dog, on the other hand, is a pug and is highly spoiled and loves her kitty family. She's the only animal allowed in the house. We recently had a mild flea infestation and my family and I bent over backwards to get my dog in a more comfortable position (despite the fleabites she endured, she's recovering greatly)- While I'm on the subject of flea bites, can anyone suggest an antibiotic for my dog to calm the itching a little?


----------



## TDK (Oct 31, 2009)

Fuck PETA... why won't they just let me enjoy my KFC Grilled Chicken meal in peace? >.<


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 31, 2009)

Motor Mouth said:


> Fuck PETA... why won't they just let me enjoy my KFC Grilled Chicken meal in peace? >.<



Fried grilled chicken?


----------



## TDK (Oct 31, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Fried grilled chicken?



I know, thats what I said when i saw the commercial for it. But its actually legit grilled chicken... delicious.


----------



## BackwardsButterfly (Oct 31, 2009)

Teriyaki chicken and curry beef FTW!!


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 31, 2009)

BackwardsButterfly said:


> Teriyaki chicken and curry beef FTW!!



(Your avatar is the sweetest kitty I've seen, I think.)

PETa wouldn't be so nuts if they sat back and enjoyed a butter-fried salmon salad once in a while. Om nom...


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 31, 2009)

Ok, one stupid question:

What is PETA?


----------



## BackwardsButterfly (Oct 31, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> (Your avatar is the sweetest kitty I've seen, I think.)
> 
> PETa wouldn't be so nuts if they sat back and enjoyed a butter-fried salmon salad once in a while. Om nom...


 Thanks! I just finished my av X3 I was gonna add some lil swirly things on the corners but I thought it'd take away from the kitty :3


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 31, 2009)

If you don't want people to think you're a terrorist or extremist nut job because you're a PETAphile then your organization needs to stop being so accepting of people.

Psychos will just call themselves PETAphiles so they can murder animals or film animals getting skinned alive for their own enjoyment, and everyone will be afraid to call them out on it for fear of being seen as logical and sensible instead of a hippy tree hugger. So it's your own fault you have this reputation if you're not willing to make these people feel unwelcome :V


----------



## Geek (Oct 31, 2009)

Yakamaru said:


> Ok, one stupid question:
> 
> What is PETA?



Here's your answer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0exLa6saV9o&feature=youtube_gdata


----------



## Catilda Lily (Oct 31, 2009)

PETA can suck it.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 31, 2009)

Geek said:


> Here's your answer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0exLa6saV9o&feature=youtube_gdata



Thanks for posting this, I need to watch more of those guys, it was great.

The bit about the rescue centre was sad, that poor woman who worked there was pretty upset with being called a murderer etc. 
And her questions to PETA were sound: "what are they meant to do about aggressive dogs?"

The cow being dropped from a crane made me sad. ;__;


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 31, 2009)

Geek said:


> Here's your answer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0exLa6saV9o&feature=youtube_gdata



The only thing I have to say about this is that I wish I had been there with my paintball gun 
>=] so I could do some PETA hunting.

I think I might just start my own group called P.O.P
People
Outraged 
by 
PETA


----------



## BackwardsButterfly (Oct 31, 2009)

o_o

People Overjoyed with Peta's Death

POPD?


----------



## Amethyst (Nov 1, 2009)

Against. They don't want no tasty ostrich meat over here .

But I'll eat their free sample foods though.


----------



## Tovarich Volk (Nov 1, 2009)

PETA the lame brained Organisation can eat a dick for all I care. Non- Cruelty to animals is a thing to strive for.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 1, 2009)

its a good thing to fight for the rights of animals but the way they do it is just wrong...

(NSFW, cartoon blood and gore)
"your mom / dad kills animals"...? really....?


----------



## Ratte (Nov 1, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> its a good thing to fight for the rights of animals but the way they do it is just wrong...
> 
> (NSFW, cartoon blood and gore)
> "your mom / dad kills animals"...? really....?



I lol'd

is this bad


----------



## BackwardsButterfly (Nov 1, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I lol'd
> 
> is this bad


 because women still butcher animals in their kitchen and dress in such retro garb

and men still go fishing because they don't have TV to watch


Please DX


----------



## Ackslawsin (Nov 1, 2009)

I think PETA have a special kind of autism.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 1, 2009)

BackwardsButterfly said:


> because women still butcher animals in their kitchen and dress in such retro garb
> 
> and men still go fishing because they don't have TV to watch
> 
> ...



Fishing is fun

I love me some sea kittens


----------



## Tovarich Volk (Nov 1, 2009)

Ackslawsin said:


> I think PETA have a special kind of autism.



Actually, I think it's a fucking scam. A Few years ago, animal Shelters associated with PETA were the ones an animal were the most likely to be euthanised at.


----------



## Jelly (Nov 1, 2009)

Miasma.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 1, 2009)

It's because you are confronted with an uncomfortable truth


ã™ã¹ã¦ã®å‹•ç‰©ã®æ­»ã¯ã€äººé–“ã®ç„¡çŸ¥ã‚’æ„å‘³ã—ã¾ã™


----------



## BackwardsButterfly (Nov 1, 2009)

A special kind of autism, huh? X3 I find it funny that the people who vote 'with' peta haven't posted on here o3o


----------



## fwLogCGI (Nov 1, 2009)

I voted _Against._




BackwardsButterfly said:


> A special kind of autism, huh? X3 I find it funny that the people who vote 'with' peta haven't posted on here o3o





jellyhurwit said:


> It's not a simple for or against.
> But because I'm a weenie-head I voted "With." Also, I got some cool teeth as opposed to a hairlip in my choice, so that's pretty sweet.


?


----------



## Jelly (Nov 1, 2009)

BackwardsButterfly said:


> A special kind of autism, huh? X3 I find it funny that the people who vote 'with' peta haven't posted on here o3o



I actually posted a few times.
This place turned into a rapidfire posting fest, and I don't really have the energy to defend a really unpopular position against the masses of John Q. right now.

I'll probably post a little more when everyone chills a bit.

I'm not really with them, but I'm not strongly against them either.
So, I sorta posted the bulk of my thoughts on the philosophy of 'with' already.


----------



## BackwardsButterfly (Nov 1, 2009)

I mean aside from jellyhurwit- no other peta supporters have posted. Sorry jelly, didn't mean to include you in all that DX However you're more on the neutral side of the debate so.. yes


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 1, 2009)

Undercover videos are no substitute for a mini Uzi and a nice, rusty machete.


----------



## FurCoyote (Nov 1, 2009)

PETA is a pile of jackshit


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 1, 2009)

Lol @ PETA


----------



## Fay V (Nov 2, 2009)

As a group I'm sure it could do some good, or it could have and has passed the point of no return. 
I think they have the same problem the internet tends to have, people get semi anonymity and act like extreme ass holes thinking that anything they do is fine. That and there are plenty of people that don't know shit about animals, but are ready and waiting to call you out on supposed abuse, because they're too fucking stupid to know that something may be necissary. 

for instance i had a friend that owns a horse. She takes good care of her horses, and PETA shits tried to call her out on raping her horse when she was cleaning his sheath so it wouldn't get all nasty and infected.


----------



## Beta Link (Nov 2, 2009)

PETA makes me laugh. Like, remember that time Obama killed that fly, and PETA complained about it?


----------



## Telnac (Nov 2, 2009)

Beta Link said:


> PETA makes me laugh. Like, remember that time Obama killed that fly, and PETA complained about it?


My mind mentally blocked that incident.  Thanks for bringing the trauma of that memory back to the surface, asslick.  

Yeah, PETA is the very definition of hypocrisy.  They kill kittens in an unsafe and inhumane manner, but bitch when the Prez swats a fly.


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Nov 2, 2009)

PETA sucks. Furries rule.


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm all for the protection of animals, but the way PETA is doing it is just sick and wrong. They need to either change tactics, or close their doors and let someone competent take their place.


----------



## HoneyPup (Nov 2, 2009)

I can not add much to what has already been said. My feelings on them are the same as many who have already expressed their opinions here. I was an animal agriculture student in college, and these people really pissed me off when they would set up there booth next to our much bigger tent when we would set up "Agriculture awareness week" with the goal of educating others about the different aspects of agriculture. They would hold up their "meat is murder" signs and hand out pamplets that with the staged images that have been discussed in this thread. I don't think many people took them seriously. Another time they put up these huge boards with graphic images, comparing chicken farms to the holocaust. :roll: 

These are my main problems with them:


Nargle said:


> PETA does_ not_ have pets' best interest in mind. If it were up to PETA, dogs would be all spayed and neutered, and they would all live out in the wild as strays, being "free."


Yep.
And this is not just a threat to dogs. They want no pets kept whatsoever. If it were up to them I wouldn't have a tank full of Sea kittens.  



Trpdwarf said:


> I never could understand pet owners supported PETA. Then again they don't exactly have an enlightened view of what PETA really is and or stands for. Keep in mind this is the same group that calls eating meat murder. Or that what happens to chickens is a holocaust on your place (their view).
> 
> But as per PETA's terrorism, they support ALF. They are an enabler of some of the ALF members. They will if they think they can get away with it attempt to break into vet places (ask Zeke about this one), to steal the animals that are in the process of being healed.
> 
> ...



It is fucked up the way they use children for their scheming. Also this:



CaptainCool said:


> (NSFW, cartoon blood and gore)
> "your mom / dad kills animals"...? really....?


and these:

http://www.peta.org/sea_kittens/
http://www.peta.org/cooking-mama/index.asp?c=pcmgb08
http://www.kentuckyfriedcruelty.com/superchicksisters/index.asp
http://www.eatmedaily.com/2009/08/peta-terrifies-children-with-unhappy-meals/



BackwardsButterfly said:


> Also: WOOOH! MEATLOCKERS! I saw another documentary featuring Ingrid Newkirk and she 'rescued' a dog from a dog house in the back of someone's trailer...took it back to Peta HQ and uthenised it :3 I felt bad for the dog cause he looked pretty well fed and cared for..


 They think pets are better off dead than on the other end of a leash.


----------



## icecold24 (Nov 2, 2009)

Ingrid Newkirk is pretty much universally known as a world-class loony. Have you ever read her will?


----------



## BackwardsButterfly (Nov 2, 2009)

Those games are awesomely hilarious XD lays them:


----------



## Telnac (Nov 2, 2009)

icecold24 said:


> Ingrid Newkirk is pretty much universally known as a world-class loony. Have you ever read her will?


Wow, what a freak.  I wonder if Satan runs a dating service in Hell.  It sounds like she & Adolph Hitler would really hit it off.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 3, 2009)

I kinda wanna sea kitten plushy...too bad it would help support PETA


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 3, 2009)

I do not like PETA, one of many reasons is that the cameras of the Vet's doctor office caught a few PETA members trying to break into the back kennel area where we would keep animals that needed to be monitored overnight. Luckily, security was there, as well as a few doctors.

Prior to this, they had accused the staff of "maiming animals".


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Nov 3, 2009)

just look at this


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 3, 2009)

Steel_Wolf said:


> just look at this
> -image-



Mmmm...

Fried Sea Kittens with some Texas Pete Hot sauce.


----------



## wendyw (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm a strict vegitarian, was a paid up member of a couple of environmental charities before I lost my last job, used to be in a children's group that looks after our local nature reserve where I grew up as a kid, avoid leather at all costs and the last time I stayed in a hotel it was because it was hosting a charity fund-raiser event for a wildlife reserve/hospital. I would not go anywhere near PETA.

There are much better organisations out there, organisations that deserve people's time, money and attention for what they do. 

To anyone who says that they support some of PETA's goals, but not all I've got one thing to say. Find a better organisation.

They're out there. Somewhere I guarantee you is a group that you can agree with completely, that does not allow lunatic members and who does not do any of those things that PETA have done which you find distasteful. Those organisations deserve your membership and your support. If you want to be involved in animal rights find them, join them, offer your time where possible and give them your membership fee. It would do a lot more good overall.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 3, 2009)

wendyw said:


> I'm a strict vegitarian, was a paid up member of a couple of environmental charities before I lost my last job, used to be in a children's group that looks after our local nature reserve where I grew up as a kid, avoid leather at all costs and the last time I stayed in a hotel it was because it was hosting a charity fund-raiser event for a wildlife reserve/hospital. I would not go anywhere near PETA.
> 
> There are much better organisations out there, organisations that deserve people's time, money and attention for what they do.
> 
> ...



Agreed.

And avoid places like the ALF and the "Sea Shepherd" (If the names correct, I dunno).


----------



## Majy_The_Dragon (Nov 3, 2009)

The Sea Sheperd is bad to ? I thought they were supposed to save the whales. I never liked that show honestly. It was kinda redundant.


----------



## Telnac (Nov 3, 2009)

wendyw said:


> I'm a strict vegitarian, was a paid up member of a couple of environmental charities before I lost my last job, used to be in a children's group that looks after our local nature reserve where I grew up as a kid, avoid leather at all costs and the last time I stayed in a hotel it was because it was hosting a charity fund-raiser event for a wildlife reserve/hospital. I would not go anywhere near PETA.
> 
> There are much better organisations out there, organisations that deserve people's time, money and attention for what they do.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more.  I'm no animal rights' activist, but I have no problem with an animal rights organization... so long as it's self-consistent & sane.  Peta is neither.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 3, 2009)

Telnac said:


> Wow, what a freak.  I wonder if Satan runs a dating service in Hell.  It sounds like she & Adolph Hitler would really hit it off.



Holy God


----------



## Fay V (Nov 3, 2009)

Majy_The_Dragon said:


> The Sea Sheperd is bad to ? I thought they were supposed to save the whales. I never liked that show honestly. It was kinda redundant.


personally I find they aren't being that helpful. The thought is good, but their actions not so much...and they're obviously attention whores.


----------



## Attaman (Nov 3, 2009)

Majy_The_Dragon said:


> The Sea Sheperd is bad to ?


They'll attempt to board and assault whaling ships, sometimes even sabotage and destruction of the ship if capable.  

Plus, they're... I don't quite have the word for it.  You can watch one ship's captain - on television, the Whale Wars series - spend several minutes deciding between _saving his crewmates that fell into freezing waters_ or _continuing the chase and attack on a whaling ship_.  He does decide to help the crewmembers, but look at the scenario:  It took _several minutes of consideration_ for the captain to decide to rescue his crew members.  If he had decided "Feth it, stop the whalers!"  he'd have a kill-count to his name.  Oh, I'm sorry, the _whalers_ would because obviously the accident the Sea Shepherd members had in loading up the boat was rigged by a whaler insider.


----------



## BackwardsButterfly (Nov 3, 2009)

Sea Shepherd are a terrorist group who could easily kill several on a japanese whaler ship just to save one whale... (when many are killed by beaching- they oughta save those whales from a slow and agonising death)


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 4, 2009)

dude.
I want to make my own sea kitten now..

but I dont want to go to peta.org and sift through the brainwash.

link anyone?...


----------



## Sernion (Nov 4, 2009)

PETA is the IRL troll of vegeterians.


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 4, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> link anyone?...



Sorry, it was in my sea-kitten burger.

http://www.peta.org/sea_kittens/game.asp


----------



## Telnac (Nov 4, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Holy God


Oh dear, you're right.  I'm being entirely too cruel to Hitler.  Ingrid Newkirk wouldn't settle for Hitler.  She & Satan would hit it off direct.


----------



## Kiszka (Nov 4, 2009)

BackwardsButterfly said:


> Sea Shepherd are a terrorist group who could easily kill several on a japanese whaler ship just to save one whale... (when many are killed by beaching- they oughta save those whales from a slow and agonizing death)


In one episode, THREE whales die just while they are looking. Basically since nothing is being done about the government stopping the Japanese, the crew of the Sea Shepherd figure 'every moment they spend chasing us or being chased is one less minute they are hunting whales.'

Also saving beached whales brings up some things in my mind.
1. Half the time you successfully push them back in, they only beach themselves again.
2. Pushing a 40 *ton* humpback whale back into the water is a _little_ harder than harassing a crew to prevent one from being harpooned. I don't even think its Possible to un-beach a whale of that size.
3. How do you possibly predict where to be? With a crew of.. 30 odd members, you can only station people at so many beaches. And then what do you do? Wait around and Hope? And for how long until you move to a different beach? What happens when as soon as you leave, you find out a whale is beached and by the time you get their, its too late?

They are doing the radical things that no one else will do. Everyone can whine and complain about what the Japanese are doing all they want; that won't stop shit. So until you've [directed towards anybody] done something about it, don't you _dare_ give the Sea Shepherds crap.


----------



## Conker (Nov 4, 2009)

The whole "sea kittens" thing was probably the straw that broke the metaphorical camels back when it comes to me and P.E.T.A.

Clearly the organization is filled with crazies and retards.


----------



## Telnac (Nov 4, 2009)

Conker said:


> The whole "sea kittens" thing was probably the straw that broke the metaphorical camels back when it comes to me and P.E.T.A.
> 
> Clearly the organization is filled with crazies and retards.


Damn.  And I thought "sea kittens" was just for the lulz.


----------



## Attaman (Nov 4, 2009)

Kiszka said:


> They are doing the radical things that no one else will do.


  Because they're being vigilante's at best, terrorists and thugs at worse?


> So until you've [directed towards anybody] done something about it, don't you _dare_ give the Sea Shepherds crap.


 I will give them as much crap as I want for breaking the law, attempting homicide, nearly writing the death sentence of their own crewmates to save a whale, etc.


----------



## Gonebatty (Nov 4, 2009)

Dont like. I think animals are important, but these people are... weird. Didnt they kill animals themselves?

On sea shepherd, cant decide. Whales are important and equal and stuff, but I keep thinking of hungry japanese. I wonder if their navy will get involved?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 4, 2009)

Kiszka said:


> In one episode, THREE whales die just while they are looking. Basically since nothing is being done about the government stopping the Japanese, the crew of the Sea Shepherd figure 'every moment they spend chasing us or being chased is one less minute they are hunting whales.'
> 
> Also saving beached whales brings up some things in my mind.
> 1. Half the time you successfully push them back in, they only beach themselves again.
> ...



If someone wanted to really do something about beach whales they'd take up the issue with the military that is for the most part responsible for many of the beachings, because their radar systems literally burst the ear cavities of the whales.

As for Sea Shepard....I'm all for saving the whales. Well they are too. But I understand that in order to save something you need to actually do something and that you need to pick and choose when and what and where to fight your battles. They don't.

Also they let in way to many crazies.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 4, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> Dont like. I think animals are important, but these people are... weird. Didnt they kill animals themselves?
> 
> On sea shepherd, cant decide. Whales are important and equal and stuff, but I keep thinking of hungry japanese. I wonder if their navy will get involved?



I was under the impression that the japanese don't largely depend on whale meat. They certainly wouldn't expect them to go hungry without it, but i may be wrong and welcome any data. 

As the the sea shepard. I shall comment on them as I please. As said before they don't pick their battles very well, the captain obviously needs to make sure his crew isn't going to drown to death, and so on. I personally feel the battle is a good one, but the sea shepard isn't being very effective because they aren't planning effectively.


----------



## BackwardsButterfly (Nov 4, 2009)

Despite the Sea Shepherd's slight terrorism, they have good in their heart- however I think despite all they try to do the japanese are just going to keep on hunting. Not even a group of radicals or a million signatured petition would stop the japanese :\


On the Japanese defence; they don't let the whale go to waste at least; at least to my understanding XD;


----------



## RoqsWolf (Nov 4, 2009)

Back when I was younger, I agreed with there concept of animal rights, but now, I see that there just ridiculous extremist :V


----------



## Attaman (Nov 4, 2009)

BackwardsButterfly said:


> they have good in their heart-


Which is why none thought twice when the captain took time to ponder whether he should save his crew mates in frozen waters, or leave them so they could harass Japanese Whalers for a few more miles.

I can _feel_ his noble nature.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 4, 2009)

BackwardsButterfly said:


> On the Japanese defence; they don't let the whale go to waste at least; at least to my understanding XD;



F*** You whale and F*** you dolphin!!


----------



## Jelly (Nov 4, 2009)

BackwardsButterfly said:


> Despite the Sea Shepherd's slight terrorism, they have good in their heart- however I think despite all they try to do the japanese are just going to keep on hunting. Not even a group of radicals or a million signatured petition would stop the japanese :\
> 
> 
> On the Japanese defence; they don't let the whale go to waste at least; at least to my understanding XD;



I swear to god.
Terrorism is the death knell of this fucking generation.
Just that word.
It must be ever-so-delightful to condemn an entire series of ideas and actions with the word "terrorism."
Guerillas defending their cultures from oil barons and corporations TERRORISTS.
Some guy dumping paint on a rich person TERRORISTS.
Some guy hugging a tree so that someone can't bulldoze the fuck out of it TERRORISTS.

And you know.
For everytime someone barks terrorist, I can see a little pattern.
But I guess I'm just a pinko commie marxist fag fag fag dyke liberal arts student who can't wrap his lips around the dollar sign cigar and smoke the fat corporate dick of neocon influence.

MAYBE

I dont know.
I hate you guys.

By the way, the bulk of that show (to my knowledge all of it) takes place in an area where international law defends those waters from whaling. Technically, it's Australian waters, but they don't really want to expend the man power defending from the whalers. This guy does because he gives a fuck. Man, what a jerk! 

While Japan has never supported the international agreement, they officially abide by it. Though, they constantly consider joining a Pan-Asian alternative determined to pursue their own legislation to protect (aka: extirpate) whales from any area they can stick their greasy weenies.

Ah well.
Issue 3 passed in Ohio. Hurray, its coal power all over again.
John Q., you're a mess.
John Q., don't look down on me because I want to sleep it off under a bridge.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 4, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> F*** You whale and F*** you dolphin!!


YES~! God YES. That was a good one.


----------



## DoctorCRaZ (Nov 5, 2009)

peta is bullshit, that is all.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 5, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> I dont know.
> I hate you guys.



you see i dont advocate violence because this is a civil society we can TALK it out so you know nobody has to get hurt

if i said i wanted to blow up monsanto what would you say?



running away from society and living by yourself in the woods isnt bucking the system, its being "rebellious" in the way that modern american protesting is "rebellious" 


people need to unify, people need to talk about "emissions trading", people need to talk about oil crisis, overpopulation, etc.


edit: support the brave warriors of 
the animal liberation front
the earth liberation front
and the sea shepherd conservation society


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 5, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> I swear to god.
> Terrorism is the death knell of this fucking generation.
> Just that word.
> It must be ever-so-delightful to condemn an entire series of ideas and actions with the word "terrorism."
> ...



If a organization uses tactics to inspire fear (And anti behavior towards a person, place or thing) it CAN be classified as "Terrorism". A lot of people associate it with bombs and shit.

The shock tactics that PETA uses, like showing videos of animal snuff (or can to the gullible) to inspire fear is Terroism. (I know "Slippery slope" >.>)


I am all for Animal activism, but I draw the line at using extemist action to get results. Fear makes people blind and stupid.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 5, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I am all for Animal activism, but I draw the line at using extemist action to get results. Fear makes people blind and stupid.



so how do you get results


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 5, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> so how do you get results



By not getting watched by the FBI for starters.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 5, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> By not getting watched by the FBI for starters.



think harder and get back to me okay


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 5, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> think harder and get back to me okay



I will.
Now go continue watching PETA snuff films.


----------



## bennyboy1995 (Nov 5, 2009)

one thing wats peta?


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 5, 2009)

bennyboy1995 said:


> one thing wats peta?



An organization full of agnsty teenagers, Feminazis into edible dildos and Zoophiles who kill animals.


----------



## bennyboy1995 (Nov 5, 2009)

ooook then


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 5, 2009)

Have you guys seen Le Sang des bÃªtes?


----------



## Jelly (Nov 5, 2009)

@Zeke: Shock is not fear. Also, I thought you were black. I don't know. You know the entirety of the civil rights world was on the FBI blacklist, right (so getting the attention of the FBI is barely anything when it comes to countercultural change)? Besides, I thought we came to the conclusion that FBI's inclusion of PETA into terrorist organizations was brief and now they're back to being a good ol' legitimate org (though, I don't think they ever were on an FBI terrorist org list).

@LB: I wasn't advocating violence against people. However, talking never got much done in the history of 'democracy.' Most of the largest changes in the history of rights and welfare came from direct action.

If you were talking about my comparisons of militant Islam and Treehuggers, it was mostly that the word "terrorism" completely fails to mean anything concrete its just a piece of shit poor man's nothing that everyone manipulates to make someone else look bad.

Like "extremism."


----------



## wendyw (Nov 5, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> so how do you get results



Researching the law to look for any illegalities in what the other party are doing and get them into court on it. If you think something should be illegal then maybe it is. Check up on it. 

Campaigning in communities against local facilities and doing it in such a way that normal everyday people will find you reasonable, level headed people who just want to do some good, not a bunch of dangerous loonies. People will be willing to listen to a sane sounding individual who is acting calm and friendly. If you can get the local populace on your side and make it known that they support your views then local government can be, for want of a better word, coerced into changing policy on whether such places are allowed.

Write letters. It may sound stupid, but letter writing can help. Politicians are scared of two things, losing their financial backing and losing public support. Write to newspapers, write to your politicians, write to radio stations and get other people to as well. Politicians and press need everyday people and have on many issues bowed to public opinion or conceived public opinion. Remember, the public is what keeps them in jobs.

Form alliances. If there are multiple groups in an area that agree on certain issues, and those groups don't resemble a PETA level of insanity, join forces on campaigns and fund raisers. Even if you don't agree with each other all the time agree to work together on the things you both support. The bigger the groups involved the more people will pay attention. Just stay away from the groups that people associate with the words "total nut case". They can only do your image harm.

Tell other people things they can do to help. Educate the population on how they can make a difference. If you're not acting like an escaped mental patient on full moon you can convince people that what you say is right and many will already have felt the same way before you talked to them, but won't have any idea of what they can do about these things.

If you want to hurt a company that uses animal tested products for example, educate people on the subject and let them know of affordable alternatives that don't use animal testing. Hit them where it hurts the most; their sales. If products that are tested on animals don't sell because of bad press over the testing they will drop the products or change their ways.

There are lots of things that you can do that don't require violence, law breaking or shock tactics.


----------



## Jelly (Nov 5, 2009)

wendyw said:


> Researching the law to look for any illegalities in what the other party are doing and get them into court on it. If you think something should be illegal then maybe it is. Check up on it.
> 
> Campaigning in communities against local facilities and doing it in such a way that normal everyday people will find you reasonable, level headed people who just want to do some good, not a bunch of dangerous loonies. People will be willing to listen to a sane sounding individual who is acting calm and friendly. If you can get the local populace on your side and make it known that they support your views then local government can be, for want of a better word, coerced into changing policy on whether such places are allowed.
> 
> ...



In my country: no.
If you'd like I could do every paragraph as a dragged out "no."
With the exception of alliances, which is probably the only legitimate purpose for PETA, because that's what it does.
And oh wait! There's another purpose - they tell you exactly which products test on animals and which don't.

But otherwise no.


----------



## wendyw (Nov 5, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> In my country: no.



Which country do you live in?


----------



## Jelly (Nov 5, 2009)

wendyw said:


> Which country do you live in?



US.


----------



## wendyw (Nov 5, 2009)

Then you have a very negative view of your country and if you honestly believe that none of those things can work then I feel sorry for you.


----------



## BackwardsButterfly (Nov 5, 2009)

I agree with wendyw.

As for the word 'terrorists' and 'terrorism' being thrown about, I agree that it is (and I agree that I've used the word myself) however firebombing an animal research lab seems a little terrorist-like to me..

Also, I've heard members of the ALF admit to threatening workers in labs and their families if they 'continue with their murder'. (But then I just get this from watching documentaries so what do I know? lord knows people use things out of context).

I'm all for animal rights, but rights come with responsibilities, don't they? I don't want to give my spoiled dog responsibilities (Save for maybe to poo outside..)


----------



## Jelly (Nov 5, 2009)

BackwardsButterfly said:


> I agree with wendyw.
> 
> As for the word 'terrorists' and 'terrorism' being thrown about, I agree that it is (and I agree that I've used the word myself) however firebombing an animal research lab seems a little terrorist-like to me..
> 
> ...



One ALF member was a former member of PETA. 2,000 bucks were given to him for ALF purposes (prior to any illegal activity by ALF), and during his trial he was given money to help cover the cost of a lawyer. I'm still waiting for anything more on this connection.

Welfare of an animal has nothing to do with making it a human being with human responsibilities.

I disagree with wendy, because I've had to deal with letter writing and all kinds of indirect action. No, our reps only care on issues where they're not being fed mass quantities of money or gaining lobby interest attention.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 5, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> @Zeke: Shock is not fear. Also, I thought you were black. I don't know. You know the entirety of the civil rights world was on the FBI blacklist, right (so getting the attention of the FBI is barely anything when it comes to countercultural change)? Besides, I thought we came to the conclusion that FBI's inclusion of PETA into terrorist organizations was brief and now they're back to being a good ol' legitimate org (though, I don't think they ever were on an FBI terrorist org list).



Any Organization that has a history of any illegal activity remains under watch by the FBI. There is no "Unwatching" when it comes to the Federal bureau of Investigation. Even those who do good things still remain on the FBI's "You're fucked if you mess up" list. Same goes for "Black Panthers" who are also classified as Domestic terrorist despite the good things they do in my area.

Even if your area's PETA members are benevolent, does not change a thing that the organization is still classified as "Domestic terrorists".

And do not bring my race under fire, PETAphilles like you are in the hot seat.


----------



## Jelly (Nov 5, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Any Organization that has a history of any illegal activity remains under watch by the FBI. There is no "Unwatching" when it comes to the Federal Berau of Investigation. Even those who do good things still remain on the FBI's "You're fucked if you are messed up" list. Same goes for "Black Panthers" who are also classified as Domestic terrorist despite the good things they do in my area.
> 
> Even if your area's PETA members are benevolent, does not change a thing that the organization is still classified as "Domestic terrorists".
> 
> And do not bring my race under fire, PETAphilles like you are in the hot seat.



Okay, Zekey-poo.

But here's the facts, the FBI watches any counterculture activity or non-hegemonious anti-citizen body. However, if the FBI indeed watches PETA which I've only heard considerations of looking at them as a terrorist watchgroup, they can, in fact, unwatch groups from official TERRORIST WATCH LISTS. Which is what I was referring to.
I'm sure the overcunt watches all and all that crap or whatever, but yeah, the fact is that there are specific watchlists you don't want to be on where the FBI is willing to pay enough attention to allocate resources into watching you. As is the FBI probably hasn't given a shit since the fallout of ALF and PETA relations, considering ALF typically thinks of PETA as soft-ass domestic and civilian groups while ALF strongly supports not only in rhetoric but through admittance of liberation of research animals and the like.











Also, its "-phile."


----------



## bob199061 (Nov 5, 2009)

uhhh peta, don't get me started on them hippies


----------



## Gonebatty (Nov 5, 2009)

Hey, I think animals should be equal. But I dont want it to interfere with my carnivorous habits or murder them hypocritically.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 5, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Okay, Zekey-poo.
> 
> But here's the facts, the FBI watches any counterculture activity or non-hegemonious anti-citizen body. However, if the FBI indeed watches PETA which I've only heard considerations of looking at them as a terrorist watchgroup, they can, in fact, unwatch groups from official TERRORIST WATCH LISTS. Which is what I was referring to.
> I'm sure the overcunt watches all and all that crap or whatever, but yeah, the fact is that there are specific watchlists you don't want to be on where the FBI is willing to pay enough attention to allocate resources into watching you. As is the FBI probably hasn't given a shit since the fallout of ALF and PETA relations, considering ALF typically thinks of PETA as soft-ass domestic and civilian groups while ALF strongly supports not only in rhetoric but through admittance of liberation of research animals and the like.



Okay, and?
All it takes is one slip up to divert resources to do a deeper investigation.

Despite your claims of them being "Soft ass carrot pussies that won't harm a fly", I still have them in very low reguards.










> Also, its "-phile."



Nice that you still attack my spelling like I made the typo on purpose. -eyeroll-

I was gaining a level of respect for you, but all I can say is: "I am disappoint".


----------



## Jelly (Nov 5, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Nice that you still attack my spelling like I made the typo on purpose. -eyeroll-
> 
> I was gaining a level of respect for you, but all I can say is: "I am disappoint".



I wasn't attacking you.
Stop getting so into it.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 5, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> I wasn't attacking you.
> Stop getting so into it.



Are you?


----------



## Jelly (Nov 5, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Are you?



Yeah (but I'm not trying to attack you).


----------



## wendyw (Nov 5, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> I disagree with wendy, because I've had to deal with letter writing and all kinds of indirect action. No, our reps only care on issues where they're not being fed mass quantities of money or gaining lobby interest attention.



It's all a question of numbers. You need as many people on your side as possible in order for these methods to work and you gain those numbers by being seen as reasonable people. 

There's an old quote and for the moment I can't think of who said it originally. "If you want to say something revolutionary, dress conservatively." In other words the general populous will not get behind people who are seen to be extreme. Not in large enough numbers to do any good anyway. You need to show yourself in a way that moderate supporters and those that have yet to form a definite opinion can relate to you and trust you.

The UK is no different to the US in terms of political corruption. We've had people buying their way into positions in the House of Lords and MPs taking cash from companies to bring issues to parliament. It happens. I know it happens, but that doesn't mean there aren't still ways and means.

Like I said it's a numbers game. People will only be willing to help out the lobbyists and bribers while they think that the potential losses are small enough that they won't matter. Make a big enough noise and a lot of the time they'll listen.

Know who to target too. You know that one level of government's not going to shift go for another. I've seen a local government move, at large costs to them, a proposed recycling centre from one area to another, because enough people complained.

Do I think that they looked at the facts, read all the reasons that people gave for not wanting it built on woodland site and decided that the people were right?

No. They were scared that if they didn't appease the local people they would not get elected the next time round. How did the people who organised the campaign get people involved? They wrote letters to the local newspaper, they got themselves interviewed, they delivered leaflets, they held meetings in church halls, they took people round to see the area that was planned to be bulldozed and they found a legal precedent that had the potential to protect the area.

It worked. They saved the area and the plant was moved to some wasteland elsewhere. There were undoubtedly personal gains for to be had for building it where they planned. It was cheaper and left money over for their own pet projects, but in the end they relented because they could not afford not to.

Do you think that the organisers would have got as many people on board if they had gone about it by attacking the councillors in charge of the product or smashing the windows of the construction company that had taken the contract? 

Many people would not have taken them seriously and many people would have avoided active involvement in the campaign because they would not want to be linked to "a load of yobs".

Those people did exactly what I described and it paid off. 

Recently the current council have been forced to rethink a major transport project covering multiple towns in order to save another wildlife hotspot in the area. They were taken to court because someone took the time to research and found a legal clause that allowed them to get an injunction against it. 

Had they dealt with the issue by sabotaging the council equipment it would have done nothing. The council were determined to do it and the cost of replacing that equipment would be nothing in the scale of the project. What stopped them was people finding a legal method to do so.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 5, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> @LB: I wasn't advocating violence against people. However, talking never got much done in the history of 'democracy.' Most of the largest changes in the history of rights and welfare came from direct action.
> 
> If you were talking about my comparisons of militant Islam and Treehuggers, it was mostly that the word "terrorism" completely fails to mean anything concrete its just a piece of shit poor man's nothing that everyone manipulates to make someone else look bad.
> 
> Like "extremism."



I'm sorry I just get worked up like Pinkerton is still busting union heads I do like direct action

And it is sad that most people seem to place torching an SUV dealership on par with blowing up a federal building

Doesn't help that FAF is full of SENSIBLE LIBERALS


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 6, 2009)

I don't want to seem blunt but thats a stupid question, no doubt we hate Peta or at least I do and quite a few of the forum goers here, they do some fucking retarded things >.>


----------



## Riptor (Nov 6, 2009)

Yeah, PETA sucks, and you'd have to be brain-dead moron to think otherwise. Also, to all 5 of you who voted with: WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH YOU.


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 6, 2009)

Riptor said:


> Yeah, PETA sucks, and you'd have to be brain-dead moron to think otherwise. Also, to all 5 of you who voted with: WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH YOU.


 
One answer...furries, remember they use less logic than a coke addicted retard :[


----------

